# Preparing to move to Dubai



## Gardengirl320 (Jan 22, 2021)

We are gathering all info for possible 4 year stay with our grown kids. We heard that it's impossible to get a job for a man in the transportation, warehouse, chauffeur, & others like that. My husband will need some income while I help with our grandchildren. We will rent a small apartment & be living on every dime. Any ideas for a 63 year old very healthy American man employment? Thanks, need answers quickly as we want to go soon.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Start his own company and earn money that way. 
The company would need to focus on his skills - maybe handyman - offering home maintenance services to expats who are fed up of the shoddy work they receive from lower paid workers from non-Western countries?
Of course, there are startup and annual costs associated with having your own company - company registration fees, renewal fees, visa fees and health insurance for whoever is sponsored by the company owner.
How were you originally intending to get UAE residence visas? - as you will need these to rent an apartment, get electricity & water connection, convert to UAE driving licence, open a proper UAE bank account etc.
You don’t just turn up here and start doing things - you need proper residence visas first.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Are your grown children already living in UAE? If so, they should be able to help you out with some facts as they should know how things are here. Transportation, warehouse and chauffeur jobs are extremely low paid and are done by men from Asia. It would be impossible for the two of you to live on that kind of salary. If you apply for low paid jobs as a westerner they will not even get back to you as they know that westerners would not work for the peanuts they are willing to pay. The age is a major issue too. Due to expensive health insurance a lot of companies are ageist and will not employ older people. A friend of mine was in a well paid job and as soon as he hit sixty they made him redundant. 

A quick google came up with this:
"The *average* salary for *drivers* in *Dubai* is around 3500 AED but taxi *drivers* may even *earn* up to 4500-5000 AED. *Dubai driver* jobs may demand working hours varying anywhere between 8 to 12 hours. "

The amount of moaning I have heard from taxi drivers over the years has me believing that the salary is even lower than the above...


----------

